# Baby Katara discovers brushing!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Our little Katara is just too funny! Here she is, lying limp as a wet noodle in the hammock of my daughter’s dress - she just discovered brushing and I guess she likes it, haha! She was lying there like this for ten minutes. Her mama was walking around the yard calling her, but she didn’t budge. Didn’t even look up, the little goober. “I’ll go see Mom later - I’m busy with important things right now!”


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is so funny and cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

That's too cute! Those babies are going to be so well socialized!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That's adorable! I love those faces they get when they clearly enjoy the rubbing you are giving them.

Beautiful cat too. Looks like a very large kitty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Very nice photograph, captures so many interesting subjects at once. Beautiful young ladies, clearly enjoying the mellowed out pleasure the kid was wallowing in. The kid sitting crossways on the lap looks pretty content being scratched on the head as well. That ginger cat is stunning also.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Very nice photograph, captures so many interesting subjects at once. Beautiful young ladies, clearly enjoying the mellowed out pleasure the kid was wallowing in. The kid sitting crossways on the lap looks pretty content being scratched on the head as well. That ginger cat is stunning also.


This is what I was thinking. Such a great picture. Everyone looks so content and adorable. Happy girls, happy goats, and a happy cat.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

